# New Years Resolutions!



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey, everyone!

I thought we could brighten the mood by making way for a brand new year!

Does anyone have any New Years Resolutions? I'll go first:


Finally run the 5K I've been telling myself to train for.
Try to limit the time I spend playing video games.
Be a more positive person and try to give one compliment a day.

What do you guys have planned for 2018?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

My New Years Resolution is to be generally more healthy in all areas. Drink clean good water, exercise, eat more whole foods and etc.


----------

